# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه و سرگیجه

## PoVVeR

*سلام رفقا 
من متولد 1380 هستم
خرداد 99  دیپلم گرفتم و کنکور دادم ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتم و هیچ دانشگاهی هم ثبت نام نکردم. 
میخوام 1400 برای بار دوم کنکور بدم.
ی راهنمایی میکنید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو برای ثبت نام کنکور باید وارد کنم ؟
من چندجا پرسیدم یکی بهم گفت 4 یکی گفت 5 یکی گفت 9 
کسایی ک میدونن لطفا جواب بدن مارو از سرگیجه نجات بدن*

----------


## PoVVeR

اپ

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام رفقا 
> من متولد 1380 هستم
> خرداد 99  دیپلم گرفتم و کنکور دادم ولی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتم و هیچ دانشگاهی هم ثبت نام نکردم. 
> میخوام 1400 برای بار دوم کنکور بدم.
> ی راهنمایی میکنید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو برای ثبت نام کنکور باید وارد کنم ؟
> من چندجا پرسیدم یکی بهم گفت 4 یکی گفت 5 یکی گفت 9 
> کسایی ک میدونن لطفا جواب بدن مارو از سرگیجه نجات بدن*


کد5 مخصوص فارغ التحصیلانی هستش که بار دومشونه کنکور میدن
کد 4 برای اونایی هست که امسال اولیسن کنکورشون هست 
کد 6 هم برای داوطلبانی هست که در حال حاضر سربازی هستن

لذا شما باید کد 5 رو وارد کنید

----------


## PoVVeR

"دانش آموزانی كه قبل از سن مشموليت (قبل از 18 سالگی تمام) موفق به دريافت ديپلم نظام آموزشی جديد 3-3-6 شده باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
توضيح: دانش آموزانی كه در سن 17 سالگی و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به دريافت ديپلم می شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت (18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل می باشند؛ در غير اين صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند بود؛ مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه، خود را معرفی کرده و بدون غيبت به خدمت اعزام و يا دارای برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند."
*داداش کد 5 برای کسانی هستش ک تا قبل 18سالگی تمام دیپلم رو گرفته باشن
من موقعی ک دیپلم گرفتم 18 سالشم شده بود 
متولد آذر 80 هستم 
خرداد 99 قبول شدم تجدیدی هم نداشتم اصلا 
الان هم 19 سالمه 
بنظرت کد چند باید وارد کنم ؟ 
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> "دانش آموزانی كه قبل از سن مشموليت (قبل از 18 سالگی تمام) موفق به دريافت ديپلم نظام آموزشی جديد 3-3-6 شده باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
> توضيح: دانش آموزانی كه در سن 17 سالگی و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به دريافت ديپلم می شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت (18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل می باشند؛ در غير اين صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند بود؛ مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه، خود را معرفی کرده و بدون غيبت به خدمت اعزام و يا دارای برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند."
> *داداش کد 5 برای کسانی هستش ک تا قبل 18سالگی تمام دیپلم رو گرفته باشن
> من موقعی ک دیپلم گرفتم 18 سالشم شده بود 
> متولد آذر 80 هستم 
> خرداد 99 قبول شدم تجدیدی هم نداشتم اصلا 
> الان هم 19 سالمه 
> بنظرت کد چند باید وارد کنم ؟ 
> *



داداش اصلا بزن 1 مشکلی پیش نمیاد عهه جند بار بگیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> "دانش آموزانی كه قبل از سن مشموليت (قبل از 18 سالگی تمام) موفق به دريافت ديپلم نظام آموزشی جديد 3-3-6 شده باشند، به شرط نداشتن غيبت.
> توضيح: دانش آموزانی كه در سن 17 سالگی و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به دريافت ديپلم می شوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت (18 سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل می باشند؛ در غير اين صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند بود؛ مگر اينكه در مهلت شش ماه، خود را معرفی کرده و بدون غيبت به خدمت اعزام و يا دارای برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند."
> *داداش کد 5 برای کسانی هستش ک تا قبل 18سالگی تمام دیپلم رو گرفته باشن
> من موقعی ک دیپلم گرفتم 18 سالشم شده بود 
> متولد آذر 80 هستم 
> خرداد 99 قبول شدم تجدیدی هم نداشتم اصلا 
> الان هم 19 سالمه 
> بنظرت کد چند باید وارد کنم ؟ 
> *


کد 5

----------


## reza2018

اینا بیشتر برای آمار گیری هست،خیلی مهم نیست کدوم رو بزنی...
برای پشت کنکوری ها کد 5 نزدیک ترین هست.

----------


## Mina_medicine

*یاد فیلم vertigo افتادم
اثر هیچکاک ...
عجب فیلمی بود*

----------

